# Oracle 10g XE auf Ubuntu 7.10 will nicht



## dr_d00m (28. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich habe versucht mir Oracle 10g XE in einer Ubuntu-VM (läuft im VMWARE Player) zu installieren. Die Installation hat auch wunderbar geklappt und die Datenbank lief zuerst tadellos, aber nach einem Neustart der VM gabs Probleme mit der Datenbank.
tnsping xe wirft folgende Fehler aus:

```
user@user-desktop:~$ tnsping xe

TNS Ping Utility for Linux: Version 10.2.0.1.0 - Production on 28-DEC-2007 11:37:18

Copyright (c) 1997, 2005, Oracle. All rights reserved.

Used parameter files:


Used TNSNAMES adapter to resolve the alias
Attempting to contact (DESCRIPTION = (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = 127.0.0.1)(PORT = 1521)) (CONNECT_DATA = (SERVER = DEDICATED) (SERVICE_NAME = XE)))
TNS-12541: TNS:no listener
```

Die Datenbank Homepage lässt sich nicht mehr erreichen. Der Port ist auch nicht belegt:


```
user@user-desktop:~$ nmap localhost

Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-12-28 11:41 CET
Interesting ports on user-desktop (127.0.0.1):
Not shown: 1694 closed ports
PORT STATE SERVICE
80/tcp open http
631/tcp open ipp
3306/tcp open mysql

Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 1.902 seconds
```

Außerdem hab ich mal die tnsnames.ora gecheckt, aber die sieht für mich tadellos aus:


```
# tnsnames.ora Network Configuration File:

XE =
  (DESCRIPTION =
    (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = TCP)(HOST = 127.0.0.1)(PORT = 1521))
    (CONNECT_DATA =
      (SERVER = DEDICATED)
      (SERVICE_NAME = XE)
    )
  )

EXTPROC_CONNECTION_DATA =
  (DESCRIPTION =
    (ADDRESS_LIST =
      (ADDRESS = (PROTOCOL = IPC)(KEY = EXTPROC_FOR_XE))
    )
    (CONNECT_DATA =
      (SID = PLSExtProc)
      (PRESENTATION = RO)
    )
  )
```

Natürlich hab ich auch versucht den Listener neuzustarten, aber das gab nur Fehler:

```
user@user-desktop:/etc/init.d$ lsnrctl start

LSNRCTL for Linux: Version 10.2.0.1.0 - Production on 28-DEC-2007 11:49:54

Copyright (c) 1991, 2005, Oracle. All rights reserved.

Starting /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/bin/tnslsnr: please wait...

TNSLSNR for Linux: Version 10.2.0.1.0 - Production
NL-00280: error creating log stream /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/network/log/listener.log
NL-00278: cannot open log file
SNL-00016: snlfohd: error opening file
Linux Error: 13: Permission denied

Listener failed to start. See the error message(s) above...
```

Und bevor jetzt jemand was falsches denkt, ich hab das natürlich auch mit sudo ausgeführt, mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Das einzige was finktioniert ist ein DB-Login über das sqlplus-Kommando. Hier bekomme ich Zugang zur SQL-Befehlszeile.

Ich wäre für jede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß,

dr_d00m


----------



## Exceptionfault (28. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal nach dem genannten Logfile:


```
/usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/network/log/listener.log
```

1.) Existiert der Pfad?
2.) Existiert die Datei?
2.a.)  Kannst du die Datei editieren?
2.b.) Kannst du eine Datei mit diesem Namen anlegen?

In der Listener.ora kannst du den Pfad mit dem Parameter

```
LOG_DIRECTORY_<listener_name>=<PATH>
```
ändern.

Also mal die Rechte prüfen, und ggf. als der Owner der Datei den Listener starten... sollte ORACLE sein.


----------



## dr_d00m (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo und danke für die Antwort. 
Ich hab auf deine Antwort hin mal ein wenig mit den Rechten rumgespielt und dabei leider das ganze System verhundst, was aber nicht weiter schlimm war, da die DB ja sowieso nicht wirklich gut lief . Auf jeden Fall läuft sie jetzt nach der Neuinstallation. Vielleicht hab ich schon bei der ersten Installation nen Fehler gemacht, den ich nicht bemerkt hab.
Allerdings trau ich dem Braten noch nicht so richtig, weil sie ja auch beim ersten Mal zuerst lief und dann gecrasht ist. Falls das passiert werd ich den Thread wiederbeleben.

Auf jeden Fall danke für die Hilfe.


----------

